# Confused about using CC numbers



## stigbn (Aug 5, 2022)

I find it extremely difficult to find out about using CC. Maybe it's because I use Studio One.
I was reading in a thread here: 'I use cc58 to switch articulation' or 'just set cc13 to 0'
Now - I really don't have a clue how to do that - even though I've made hundreds of songs in Studio One for the past several years using synths, EzDrummer and similar. But now with these orchestral vst's I find that it's a whole different thing.
In the editor lane in Studio One's midi editor you can add parameters, but most of them are not numbered (maybe 'channel volume msb'). Is that where I should do it?
Is all this easier in Cubase? I'm prepared to buy Cubase Artist if that's the answer...


----------



## Snarf (Aug 5, 2022)

Do you have a box with programmable faders? If so, use that rather than fiddling in the DAW.



stigbn said:


> In the editor lane in Studio One's midi editor you can add parameters, but most of them are not numbered



You should be able to do this in Studio One. Can you share a screenshot of what your parameter list looks like?



stigbn said:


> I use cc58 to switch articulation


For this one, you should probably not use the parameter automation. That would get cluttered very easily with a larger number of articulations. Instead, look into Studio One's sound variation system - which works with keyswitches, midi channels, and CCs too.


----------



## stigbn (Aug 5, 2022)

I've added two images of an example of parameters in the midi editor, this one for CSS strings - they are different for every library depending on which are available. image 2 shows further down where you can see some cc14 and above that 'effects control 2 msb' which I suppose is cc13 - but I find it very confusing that it's not called cc13. And in this thread (which was about CSS) - why do people assume that cc13 was the one to use for a specific task? (as I said, I'm pretty clueless) In some libraries several cc's are reserved to other things. It took me a while to find out that I could use cc41 for vibrato in a certain libray for example.

And no I don't have programmable faders, I have a M-audio Oxygen49 with 9 faders, but they seem to have a mind of their own, and I can mostly only use fader 9 (which is cc41 by default - unless I change it from Studio one, but then I have to use a knob with 'learn midi cc automation).

So you mean the only real solution is a programmable faderbox?


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 12, 2022)

At 14:14 he shows you how to change the cc of the fader. Watch the whole video. In css there is a gear icon which shows you what each cc does and they can also be reassigned. Read the css manual aswell and watch a tutorial on cc . Cubase or any other daw wont change how this works


----------



## stigbn (Aug 13, 2022)

JCarlsen, Thank you very much. The problem is that my Oxygen is not like the one in the video. The labels on the buttons are completely different, and the labels over the keys are also very different- even though it's an oxygen49. It has always been this problem and it doesn't even fit with the manual that I got.

BTW, I know how to get a fader to work with CSS through the gear icon. I just wish I could assign a fader so it was always, say cc11 or something, without going through a lot of steps in Studio One each time.

I really don't want to go through trying to program the faders on my version of oxygen, with buttons that are different than what you see on all the youtube videos, and ending up having to reset the keyboard again and again.
So I've decided to get another keyboard. Until then I've given up on this particular model that I have.


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 13, 2022)

stigbn said:


> JCarlsen, Thank you very much. The problem is that my Oxygen is not like the one in the video. The labels on the buttons are completely different, and the labels over the keys are also very different- even though it's an oxygen49. It has always been this problem and it doesn't even fit with the manual that I got.
> 
> BTW, I know how to get a fader to work with CSS through the gear icon. I just wish I could assign a fader so it was always, say cc11 or something, without going through a lot of steps in Studio One each time.
> 
> ...


I see! If you are otherwise happy with the keys you could get a nanokontrol2 by korg for example. It comes with software to set all parameters


----------



## Kslovelace (Aug 13, 2022)

Just starting out with orchestral libraries, the two you mainly need to focus on is Modulation (CC1) which your mod wheel should be hard coded to. This will, in most orchestral libraries control your dynamics (How hard the brass player or woods player blows, how hard/fast the string is bowed, etc) and Expression (CC11) which is usually an additional volume of the sample pre internal effects/instrument output. The two of these combine, in theory, should enable you to "Fake" all possible dynamics of the instrument even though the instrument may only sample two or more dynamic layers. if you open the folder that says midi channel 0 in the parameter list you attached, you should see cc# listed by channel. Modulation is already available when you creat a clip/region. So you are looking for "Midi Channel 1 CC11". 

Past that you will have to reference what additional cc's are programmed and to what in each instrument you use; example CC5 controls portamento speed by default in CSS.... I believe... off the top of my head....


----------



## stigbn (Aug 13, 2022)

Kslovelace:
Yes youre right about cc1, but both Chris Hein Strings, Sample modeling Strings and Joshua Bell's violin (which I all have) default to use cc11 as dynamics (not just volume) and they defaults to use cc1 for vibrato.
Now, I have found ways to change all these to cc1 for dynamics, and then relocate vibrato to some other fader, but it is precisely this problem that I have. And that's the reason I want another keyboard or controller where I can pre-code a fader to cc11.


----------



## Kslovelace (Aug 13, 2022)

I find it really hard to believe that you (not you specifically) can not reprogram the Oxygen 49. I can believe that you have searched how to no avail. I remember having a Oxygen 25 first gen years ago and even that could reprogram the knobs that it had... No I have long forgotten how.... do you happen to know what generation it is or around what year you picked it up?


----------



## stigbn (Aug 13, 2022)

Kslovelace: 
I've attached two images of my oxygen49, you can see that the buttons and text over the keys does not fit with the youtube video that JCarlsen linked.

It's very new, it is an m-audio mk5 exacly 1 year old. 

I know that it HAS "assignable faders", but I don't have the patience to go into it with these buttons that don't seem to fit the documentation.


----------



## Kent (Aug 13, 2022)

stigbn said:


> Kslovelace:
> I've attached two images of my oxygen49, you can see that the buttons and text over the keys does not fit with the youtube video that JCarlsen linked.
> 
> It's very new, it is an m-audio mk5 exacly 1 year old.
> ...


M-Audio (in my anecdotal opinion) has been diminishing in user-adjustability over the past few years. Product lines which used to have softwares for customizing the use no longer do for their current models.

I don't know this one specifically, but it's quite possible that it has succumbed to this same trend. Don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Pier (Aug 13, 2022)

stigbn said:


> Kslovelace:
> I've attached two images of my oxygen49, you can see that the buttons and text over the keys does not fit with the youtube video that JCarlsen linked.
> 
> It's very new, it is an m-audio mk5 exacly 1 year old.
> ...


In Cubase 12 there is a UI to customize your controller called the remote editor. This doesn't change the config in the controller itself, but how Cubase interprets the midi coming from the controller.

Maybe Studio One has something similar?

There's also Studio One Remote which is like a remote control app. Maybe allows you to send midi too?


----------



## stigbn (Aug 13, 2022)

Pier:
I found some youtube videos about Cubese's remote editor, there's also an interesting mapping assistant. It is way more user-friendly than in Studio One.

In Studio one there's a 'external devices' - and here - using another menu in studio one - you can link a fader or knob on your vst instrument to a fader on your keyboard, but you have to go through this setup every time you open a version of your instrument. These setups can't be saved, and there's no way to permanently set a specific fader to cc11 for example. 

I've read that the m-audio Pro series has software for setting up the faders, so I'm considering this, although I don't know about m-audio, but some of the other manufacturers like Arturia have faders to the right which I don't like, or only knobs (Native). Or I could get the Korg nanocontrol.


----------



## JCarlsen (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 13, 2022)

I can reprogram the single fader on my M-Audio Keystation 49 so it should definitely be possible on the latest version of the Oxygen, which a step above the Keystation in their range. Would be very surprised otherwise!


----------



## stigbn (Aug 14, 2022)

I registered and tried the software. When I reprogram a fader in the software, I send it, and it writes that it has succesfully sent it. But in Studio One the faders are still the same (the faders are cc33-cc41). And also in the software, when I retrieve the settings they go back to cc33-cc41 even though I've just sent another setting.

I can use the faders in my own way, by setting them up with midi learn or the way it's explaind in



It takes time but works.

But I just can't deal with trying to set up the faders with the software when thing don't work, I'm sorry, you have all been very helpful, but this is too much for me.
I'd rather wait and get another keyboard/fader at some time.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 28, 2022)

stigbn said:


> Pier:
> I found some youtube videos about Cubese's remote editor, there's also an interesting mapping assistant. It is way more user-friendly than in Studio One.
> 
> In Studio one there's a 'external devices' - and here - using another menu in studio one - you can link a fader or knob on your vst instrument to a fader on your keyboard, but you have to go through this setup every time you open a version of your instrument. These setups can't be saved, and there's no way to permanently set a specific fader to cc11 for example.
> ...


The mapping assistant is a big disappointment. It only supports a limited number of keyboards. The interface for the mapping is even more complex than the Mackie, etc. Very hard to find things


----------

